
The new Westworld: Humanizing the un-human, or dehumanizing humankind? - sammyjr1
http://robohub.org/the-new-westworld-humanizing-the-un-human-or-dehumanizing-humankind/
======
AtroxDev
A bit Off-topic: Definitively watch Westworld if you have some time to spare.
Only three episodes aired so far and every single one of them was amazing and
worth to watch IMHO.

~~~
forlorn
Honestly I find the narrative rather boring. And it's not well-styled visually
as for example Fargo or HBO's own The Night Of. Other than CGI I find there
not much else that would captivate me or make me wanna dig into it's mysteries
(admittedly I'm not a sci-fi fan).

------
sgt101
It's sometimes argued that artificial intelligences cannot be accorded rights,
or respect, because they cannot suffer. The argument goes that the suffering
of an AI is unreal because it could be reprogrammed or deleted, thus expunging
the experience.

I find this view horrific and I hope that I won't be alone in protesting
bitterly if something like Westworld (the theme park, or the hosts in it) were
ever to be made. What are we to determine what is and isn't deserving of our
compassion?

~~~
gzm
Would you feel the same if the hosts in Westworld looked like a T-800
endoskeleton instead of Evan Rachel Wood?

~~~
bitwize
Have you seen Five Nights at Freddy's fandom? People have empathy for some
freaky looking constructs.

------
skc
This is the sort of sci-fi show that I feel I've been waiting for my entire
life. I hope it doesn't go off the rails but so far it's been very deeply
haunting and thought provoking.

------
mason240
So is this going to be the new "video games are going to destroy society"
moral panic?

~~~
88e282102ae2e5b
No, not at all. It's basically just a discussion of what it means to be
conscious and the ethics of creating sentient machines.

------
Tsugumo
I hope Zizek talks about Westworld.

------
cnkk
>that as our machines become more human we humans seem to become less human,
or humane.

------
nojvek
Is there any way to watch this without subscribing to HBO? Legally I mean.

